# Was wird aus dem Penis-Urteil von Jim Morrison? Update



## Mandalorianer (10 Nov. 2010)

*Was wird aus dem Penis-Urteil von Jim Morrison?

Nach 40 Jahren immer noch keine Begnadigung​*

Mit Hits wie „Light my fire“ gehörte er zu den Größten seiner Zeit. Der ehemalige Doors-Sänger Jim Morrison (†27) ist mittlerweile eine Legende. Doch während der 6oer Jahre wurde er nicht nur für seine brillanten Songs bekannt, sondern auch für seinen selbstzerstörerischen Lebensstil. Der kostete ihn letztendlich auch sein Leben – auch wenn die genauen Todesumstände immer noch nicht sicher geklärt werden konnten.

Seine Art zu leben führte oft dazu, dass er wegen „Trunkenheit" und „Unsittlichkeit" mit dem amerikanischen Gesetz in Konflikt kam. 1969 wurde er festgenommen, nachdem er sich öffentlich entblößte und dabei sein bestes Stück zeigte. Bis heute steht diese Anklage, er wurde noch nicht posthum begnadigt. Dafür kämpfen seine Fans aber seit nun mehr fast 40 Jahren immer noch.

Der dafür zuständige Gouverneur von Florida, Charles Joseph Crist (54) will sich nun der Sache annehmen. In einem offenen Brief von 2007 wurde er bereits schon einmal von dem Doors-Fan Dave Diamond inständig um eine Begnadigung gebeten. Und es scheint Hoffnung zu geben: „Ehrlich gesagt habe ich mir darüber noch nicht sehr viele Gedanken gemacht, aber ich bin durchaus dazu bereit, mich dieser Sache anzunehmen, in der mir noch verbleibenden Zeit in diesem Amt. Es ist alles möglich“, äußerte sich der Gouverneur gegenüber dem Telegraph.

Aber es wird knapp, da seine Amtszeit im Januar ausläuft. Bis zum 9. Dezember muss deshalb darüber entschieden werden. Dave Diamond plädiert noch einmal inständig dafür: „Es ist die letzte Chance, sein Versprechen von 2007, dem Fall 'Morrison' eine faire Besprechung zukommen zu lassen, einzulösen.“ Bislang war der Politiker der erste, der sich damit überhaupt befasst hatte.

Eine Begnadigung wäre eigentlich auch überfällig, denkt man an die Zeiten, in der das Urteil gesprochen wurde. Heute könnte es zwar noch ein Aufreger werden, aber vielleicht wären wir jetzt, nach all den Sex-Skandalen unserer Zeit doch etwas abgebrühter... 

*Gruss Gollum *


----------



## Q (10 Nov. 2010)

*AW: Was wird aus dem Penis-Urteil von Jim Morrison?*

sicherlich eine ausgesprochen WICHTIGE Fragestellung


----------



## krawutz (11 Nov. 2010)

*AW: Was wird aus dem Penis-Urteil von Jim Morrison?*

Die Gerechtigkeit des Urteils hängt vom Aussehen der Nudel ab. Aber da der Phallulant inzwischen von seinem Recht des Ablebens Gebrauch gemacht hat, wird das wohl schwer zu beurteilen sein.


----------



## Punisher (11 Nov. 2010)

*AW: Was wird aus dem Penis-Urteil von Jim Morrison?*

Warum soll ein Toter begnadigt werden? Warum sollen sich von Steuergeldern finanzierte Personen überhaupt mit einem solchen Schxxxx befassen? Haben die keine anderen Probleme?


----------



## Mandalorianer (11 Dez. 2010)

*Jim Morrisons Penis-Blitzer ist jetzt Geschichte - Update*

*Nach 39 Jahren wurde er begnadigt
Jim Morrisons Penis-Blitzer ist jetzt Geschichte*​Das wird aber auch Zeit! Nach nun mehr 41 Jahren hat der Gouverneur von Florida den The Doors-Sänger Jim Morrison (†27) für seine angebliche Nackt-Eskapade begnadigt.

Wie wir kürzlich berichteten, stand bis dato noch immer eine Anklage wegen Entblößens in der Öffentlichkeit im Raum, obwohl Morrison schon seit 39 Jahren tot ist. Es wird behauptet, dass er sich im März 1969 seiner Hosen entledigt haben soll, woraufhin er für sechs Monate ins Gefängnis musste. Kurz vor seinem Tod wollte er sich mit neuen Beweisen für unschuldig erklären lassen, doch starb er noch, bevor er sich dafür verteidigen konnte.

Seine Fans forderten seit einiger Zeit die posthume Begnadigung des Künstlers, da letztendlich nicht einmal genau klar ist, ob sich Morrison damals tatsächlich auf der Bühne auszog und so einen Angriff auf die Prüderie der Amerikaner startete.

Ob nun passiert oder nicht, heutzutage würde man damit sicherlich ganz anders umgehen und daher ist es eigentlich nur richtig, den Sänger posthum zu begnadigen.

*Gruss Gollum*


----------

